# Ranger Exahuast



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a 2014 Ranger 570 EFI and it is possibly the loudest UTV/ATV on the lease. It is especially loud when you first start it up. I have a friend on the same lease that has an older ranger and it is 10 times quieter than mine. Is there anything I can do to make it more quiet? I figure a muffler silencer to start but is there anything else? Has anyone else had this problem or installed a silencer? If so, which one did you get and did it make any difference?


----------



## cbantum200 (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.atvsilencer.com/index.php

https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/2711/39934/Exsound-Quiet-Extra-Silencer

Never used either but maybe you could try one, might have to modify it to fit.


----------

